# Roooaaarrr (yes, lions)



## doenoe (Oct 16, 2008)

I always like hanging out at the lion enclosure, especially when its almost feeding time. They always get somewhat active then and you can get some decent pics of them.
#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





Thanks for looking
Greetz Daan


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 16, 2008)

Daan, these are _fantastic_! (IMO)  So crisp.


----------



## BoblyBill (Oct 16, 2008)

:hail:AMAZING!!!!!!!:hail:

#4 = POTM


----------



## danir (Oct 16, 2008)

Very nice.
4 and 5 are my favs.


----------



## Greg Oden (Oct 16, 2008)

very nice work. amazing animal.


----------



## doenoe (Oct 17, 2008)

Thank you very much for the nomination 
And thank you all for the replies. I always liked the big cats, be it lions, tigers, cheetahs, etc, etc. I just have to visit them when im in a zoo.But they only got the lions in Amsterdam zoo. Well, they got more big cats, but those are behind fences. So its hard to get a nice shot of those cats. So you just get the lions from me


----------



## Overread (Oct 17, 2008)

loce that 2nd shot!
and I remember you saying it was Zoo season -- this is going to be a hard few months for me then if you keep showing shots like this! Darned impressive - you do deserve the nomination!


----------



## A&A_Lane (Oct 17, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL pictures!!!  Love them all!:thumbup:


----------



## doenoe (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks 
And yes, its zoo season. I went too Rotterdam zoo last sunday. Still have to proces the pics. I think it was the worst day photographing for me. I made like 300 shots and i had to toss 100, simply because of blur and whatnot. Ah well, there are some good pics left over and ill try too post them this week


----------



## Overread (Oct 21, 2008)

300 shots at a zoo is a low score for me - but only a 1/3 dumping I would consider a big improvement


----------



## ernie (Oct 21, 2008)

4 &5: very nice. so awesomely sharp.


----------



## Artograph (Oct 21, 2008)

Awww...they are _soooooo _cute!!!!  Nice photos!!


----------



## duncanp (Oct 21, 2008)

number 4 is even more exceptional than usual! great stuff keep it up


----------



## Chiller (Oct 21, 2008)

:hail::hail: Dude...I dont come into these galleries anymore, but decided to check out this thread. I dont even know what to say.....bloody brilliant. 

BTW...zoo pics.....nah nah.....big no no...See down thereVVVV


----------



## poppy67 (Oct 21, 2008)

Stunning detail and clarity probably the best lion shots I have seen in a longtime!


----------



## Overread (Oct 21, 2008)

I see stories of your demise have been greatly exaggerated poppy 
good to see you back


----------



## asc (Oct 21, 2008)

These are GREAT!!!
Can I ask which lens you used, and if you did any PP?


----------



## yanksfan (Oct 26, 2008)

One Word... AMAZING.. How do you do it, I am a starter, I hope to be able to shoot half that GOOD... CONGRATS


----------



## doenoe (Oct 28, 2008)

Overread said:


> 300 shots at a zoo is a low score for me - but only a 1/3 dumping I would consider a big improvement


i usually get back with that amount of pics. I just take my time i guess and wait for a nice moment. Works better for me then keeping the shutter button down. Saves some time too, since i dont have to go through all the pics


ernie said:


> 4 &5: very nice. so awesomely sharp.


Thanks 


Artograph said:


> Awww...they are _soooooo _cute!!!!  Nice photos!!


Yeah cute, till you try too hug one. Thanks for the reply 


duncanp said:


> number 4 is even more exceptional than usual! great stuff keep it up


Cheers 


Chiller said:


> :hail::hail: Dude...I dont come into these galleries anymore, but decided to check out this thread. I dont even know what to say.....bloody brilliant.
> 
> BTW...zoo pics.....nah nah.....big no no...See down thereVVVV


Thank you very much. Means alot coming from a guy who takes the most awesome zoo pics (and the darkside stuff too) And well, too each their own. I like going to zoo's. That way you can see animals you would never see. And why not take some pics while you're there 


poppy67 said:


> Stunning detail and clarity probably the best lion shots I have seen in a longtime!


Thank you 



asc said:


> These are GREAT!!!
> Can I ask which lens you used, and if you did any PP?


I shot these with the Sigma 70-300 4-5.6 APO. I always do PP, since i should RAW. Usually its the levels, contrast/brightness, saturation and Unsharp mask.


yanksfan said:


> One Word... AMAZING.. How do you do it, I am a starter, I hope to be able to shoot half that GOOD... CONGRATS


Thanks mate. Its just shooting alot and with wildlife/zoo animals you have to have alot of patience too. They wont do anything you want them to do. They probably have a sixth sense when it comes to people with camera's in their hands.


----------



## Chiller (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you for your kind words brother. Im always inspired by your zoo shots.:thumbup::thumbup: One day us Retards will get out and shoot in the wild


----------



## Overread (Oct 28, 2008)

what and get our fancy cameras all wet and muddy??
no way!


----------



## doenoe (Oct 28, 2008)

you cant even buy popcorn in the wild, i mean....come on.


----------



## Chiller (Oct 28, 2008)

doenoe said:


> you cant even buy popcorn in the wild, i mean....come on.


 

Yeah , I think your right man.   And...I dont want to lose my Retard status.  It seems to have grown on me.  I think I will go to the zoo soon, and be my retard self again:lmao:  BTW....extra butter on my popcorn please


----------



## Mickey (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow:hail:. Those are great. Love 3,4,and 5 the most.


----------



## iflynething (Oct 28, 2008)

Those are insanly sharp and very great. Agreed that 4 and 5 are the favorite here.

Nice exposure on them too

~Michael~


----------



## doenoe (Nov 2, 2008)

Chiller said:


> Yeah , I think your right man.   And...I dont want to lose my Retard status.  It seems to have grown on me.  I think I will go to the zoo soon, and be my retard self again:lmao:  BTW....extra butter on my popcorn please


The world needs retards, so just go out and do it  Im looking forward to the pics.


Mickey said:


> Wow:hail:. Those are great. Love 3,4,and 5 the most.


Cheers


iflynething said:


> Those are insanly sharp and very great. Agreed that 4 and 5 are the favorite here.
> 
> Nice exposure on them too
> 
> ~Michael~


Thank you


----------

